# Extend Cookie Shelf Life



## browneyed (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello,

I make chocolate chip cookies and the shelf life isn't good. The problem isn't hardening, it's softening, the next day. There is a lot of butter and sugar, changing the amounts is not an option, it's part of the appeal of the cookie. Is there some kind of natural preservative I can put in the cookies to make them retain their consitency? I've heard of liquid unprocessed sugar? Any advice would be great.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

are you in a humid climate? Are the cookies just right the first day? Then maybe they're absorbing humidity from the air? I would try packing in plastic bags, pressing out all the air before tying closed.


----------



## browneyed (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, they are perfect the first day, then it goes downhill. I live in California, so it's humid in the summer, but this happens year around. I'll try packing them differently to see how they change. I bought a vacuum sealer to see how it goes.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Changing the amounts is always an option  Would you post your recipe? I spent the better part of a year tinkering with my chocolate chip recipe. They are consitent and have a great shelf life.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Care to share your recipe? I have a cchip recipe I'm using, but not 100% happy with the product.

Thanks.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'll post it tonight.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Here it is.

ccc
lnqredient 
AP Flour 2 CUPS 
Cake Flour ¾ CUP 
Salt ½ tsp 
Butter 16 TBS 
Sugar ¾ CUP 
Brown Suqar ¾ CUP
Eggs 1 Large
Eqq Yolks 1 Large
Baking Soda 3/8 tsp 
Vanila 1 tsp 
Chocolate Chips 12 Oz.

Cream cold butter and both sugars. 
Lightly mix egg, egg yolk and vanilla. Add to Butter/Sugar.
Sift dry ingredients and add to batter.
Add chips.
Bake TBS sized cookies about 14 [email protected] 350º

Makes about 4 dozen.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks very much. I'll cook some up over the weekend for a job on Monday.


----------



## shakeandbake (Feb 24, 2007)

Cooking up batches right now. I didn't realize they were drop shaped cookies, but that's half the fun of trying out a new recipe. They taste good & travel well for the type of work I do. I'll hang on the recipe. Thanks.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

That looks like them! I use a #40 scoop. Mine spread a bit more, but that may be different moisture content in the butter, or something like that. I used to sell cookies and needed a consistent, all butter cookie that I could pack and ship. Well suited for craft service also  . Glad they worked for you.


----------

